# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Помогите взломать пароль на подпись документов в Бест звит плюс

## psv-75

Добрый день всем ! У меня такая проблемка купили бест звит плюс Гл. бух задала пароль из цыфер на подпись документов теперь когда подписывает пишет пароль не правильный все перепробывали если кто может помогите пожайлуста. Заранее всем спасибо.

----------

